# G10 On Ebay



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets keep an eye on this one shall we!!

Why dont people research things?

For those who dont know, Roy sells these for Â£50









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...5004596251&rd=1


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

It just shows how some nice pics and a bit of hyperbole can sell the most ordinary stuff. I wonder if the bidders have looked elsewhere for these watches - presumably not.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d seen that already, had to smile


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

.....It does almost warrant an email or two to the happy bidders to kind of point them in the right direction dya think?..... more future RLT fans?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger me Â£77 and he has another that's at Â£62 with 5 days to go!

Keep it quite though, Roy will be putting his prices up!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've seen 'em offered for a ton by some dealer's. Then, you wonder why (I) people dislike most watch seller's.























The things cost the MoD about thirteen quid to buy.







But that was on contract.









Companies buy them up, service them, put a new crystal and seals on them and sell them out to trade at Â£45 a piece with no strap.









I reckon Roy's are a true bargain.









And you have good back up.


----------

